# Near Death Experience



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A 54 year old woman had
a heart attack and was taken to the hospital

While on the operating table she had a near death experience. Seeing God
she asked "Is my time up?"

God said, "No, you have another 43 years, 2 months and 8 days to live."

Upon recovery, the woman decided to stay in the hospital and have a
face-lift, liposuction, breast implants and a tummy tuck. She even had
someone come in and change her hair colour and brighten her teeth! Since
she had so much more time to live, she figured she might as well make
the most of it.

After her last operation, she was released from the hospital. While
crossing the street on her way home, she was killed by an ambulance

Arriving in front of God, she demanded, "I thought you said I had
another 43 years? Why didn't you pull me from out of the path of the
ambulance?"

God replied: "I didn't f @*#in' recognize you."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Would have been funnier without the expletive...it takes away from the punch line.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Nick said:


> Would have been funnier without the expletive...it takes away from the punch line.


Agreed. Ruined a good joke.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

> A 54 year old woman had
> a heart attack and was taken to the hospital
> 
> While on the operating table she had a near death experience. Seeing God
> ...


Better like this


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

naijai said:


> Better like this


Make that four people who prefer the cleaner version. 

Just noticed that the ad at the top of this page was for Advanced Laser Lipo. A coincidence? I think not!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Make that five people for the cleaner version! The first thing that struck me was "why did they need the expletive?" when the joke was funny on its own!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

6 people


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I think he gets it: expletive not needed. Check.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Period.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the expletive makes it funnier!

(Somebody had to say it.)


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I liked it no matter how you want to say it.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

jkane said:


> I think the expletive makes it funnier!
> 
> (Somebody had to say it.)


Agreed! Somebody had to second that


----------

